# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen MKIV ECS Stage 5 Front Big Brake Kits - How Fast Can You Stop !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen MKIV ECS Front Big Brake Kits - Stage 5 - $2249.95!*

There's strength in numbers, especially when it comes to braking. Big numbers, like six-pistons or 358x32mm rotors, paired up with ECS Tuning's in-house engineering can make for a show-stopping performance.

Our engineers began with new Porsche calipers. These massive, six-piston Cayenne calipers offer dramatic braking increases over any stock setup and brings a high performance brake setup usually reserved for exotics to your daily driver. These calipers have plenty of room to bite into the ECS Tuning engineered two-piece 358x32mm True-Float rotors.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Currently installing my kit which I'm very happy with but hoping you guys could steer me in the right direction with something. I also bought the larger eurospec rear rotors and was wondering which way the slots on the should face.

Here's my fronts mounted up 




I positioned the front rotors so that the inside cooling vanes will release the hot air as the car moves forward. Should I mount the rears in the same position?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

* vwturbowolf* - You do have our fronts installed correctly, rears should be mounted the same if they are directional vanes. I can not comment on other companies designs, sorry.


Andy


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

ECS Tuning said:


> * vwturbowolf* - You do have our fronts installed correctly, rears should be mounted the same if they are directional vanes. I can not comment on other companies designs, sorry.
> 
> 
> Andy


Alright. No problem. I will likely match the rears to the front since the rears are only a single layer rotor without center vanes. I did buy everything thru ECS that's why I asked.

Also here's a picture of these badass brakes with my wheels on. Perfect fit


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

vwturbowolf said:


> I will likely match the rears to the front since the rears are only a single layer rotor without center vanes.
> 
> Also here's a picture of these badass brakes with my wheels on. Perfect fit
> 
> ic:



That is correct, what you have shown above is right. 

Thanks again for the installed shot - Looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## eoslove (Jun 18, 2013)

*2010 VW Eos 2.0T VAG com master cylinder compatibility*

Canadian ECS customer here…considering ECS BBK Stage 5 as a lower cost alternative to APR VWR R32 BBK ($3400) which are VAG com and wear sensor compatible and according to their downloadable template which we sized to real world dimensions, printed, mounted and placed inside our OEM 18" wheels, WILL FIT WITHOUT CLEARANCE ISSUES. QUESTION: not stated on the ECS website for the Stage 5 kit is the master cylinder compatibility wit VAG com parameters. We would be VERY interested in this BBK Stage 5 kit if we could be more certain unforeseen compatibility/performance issue will not arise. Returning these heavy items back into the USA would be a nightmare without a customs broker and ECS restocking charges (assuming ECS would take a return on this item) would ad further injury to our expensive upgrade gone awry.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*eoslove* - PM sent.


Andy


----------

